# Venice tuna charter



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw a few months back someone mentioned a good charter out of Venice for around 500$ a person. Thinking about booking one later this fall, any suggestions on reasonable priced charters?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gonna follow this.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure about who that was but Capt Eddie Burger is one of the best ones over there without a doubt. He's also a forum member.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

500.00 a person times that by five or six plus 250.00 for tip to deckhand and then lodging.
Either way I did it and loved it, btw I got a one 90-100 lbs YFT and one 60 lbs AJ.
Whyme


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, we went with Captain Eddie, well actually on his Twin Vee with Mike Pittman as captain. 

There were six of us.

The cost was $500 per person. 

That included travel fuel for two vehicles to and from Venice, two nights lodging in the Venice Marina Cabins. Food while at the cabin.
And of course the split on the charter with tip and the fuel for the charter.

We traveled one day, hung in the marina when we got there. Fished the next day, cleaned the fish and had a celebration of lots of tuna, and traveled home on the third day.

Here is the link to the thread from our trip:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/team-tuna-town-must-watch-video-119137


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

So are you saying it was 500 a person and you had 5-6 people or it cost you 2500+ a person?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks banana, I'm sure since it was 4 years ago it's went up some but I think this was the post I saw.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

No actually the prices are about the same. When we went, fuel was not included.
Here is the link for pricing.

http://fishvenice.com/reservations


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the lodging we did.

http://www.venicemarina.com/stay-at-venice-marina.html


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Charter $1800
Tip $360
Travel Fuel $ 300
Cabin $330
Food $200
Incidentials $200
Total $3,190.00
Divided by 6 = $531.67

So maybe it went up by $30.
Each person was responsible for their own beverages.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

You did the day trip didn't you?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure you bring one gallon ziplock bags, so the first mate can clean and bag the fish.
Whyme


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Keithcooking said:


> You did the day trip didn't you?


Yes, we did the day trip.

Boarded at 6 am, and returned late in the evening.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

no mention of woods?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BullBoxer said:


> no mention of woods?


I've been patiently waiting for that. What's a couch trip cost?


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive fished with Edward "Delacroix" Burger many times, and have gleaned much YFT fishing insight from him. Highly rec Burger charter out of Venice. My son went with Woody a couple weeks ago, before returning to college, on our boat and they caught several yft at daybreak and a nice 350# Blue after the tuna bite ended. Live baited the Blue. My son said they hooked up 3 minutes after deploying their livie. My boy and his buddies had a blast


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit, Woody caught a billfish and wasn't on his couch. Must be photoshopped.


----------



## Hewie38 (Sep 5, 2016)

Voodoo charters with capt Bubba we have been on 2 trips this year and both were amazing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Bullboxer you texted too soon.
Whyme

Woody who?


----------

